# Anyone Know Anything About Hammersmith?



## Gartenmeister (Mar 17, 2016)

So this beast came in a collection of vintage bikes I bought.  I haven't been able to find out much.   Can't be that old given the components.  Anyone know any history, approx value or any other comments?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 17, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/hammersmithbicycles/


----------



## Gartenmeister (Mar 17, 2016)

Well, now I feel stupid.  I actually did a web search for this thing a few months ago, not recently, and I swear there was nothing out there.  Doh.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 17, 2016)

ahh, no reason to feel that way.....


----------



## JAF/CO (Mar 17, 2016)

thats cool look like he is still at it


----------



## Gartenmeister (Mar 17, 2016)

I think he must have just revamped his website.  It says 2016 all over it. 

Apparently the price on one of these is $1800.  What do you think I should I ask for my used one?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 17, 2016)

if it's a real low # it might be worth more.... what kind of following does he have? yours looks almost mint?


----------



## Gartenmeister (Mar 18, 2016)

So I contacted Hammersmith.  He recognized the bike- apparently it was the first prototype bike he sold.  Cool.


----------



## Schwinng! (Jan 29, 2017)

I met these folks in Vegas at OBC. Very nice young couple.


----------

